# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  The sensation of spinning?

## Naradien

Allright guys, I was attempting to WILD yesterday, and after lying still for a while, I had the sensation of "spinning". Is this a sign that I'm entering sleep paralysis, or am I already in it? The sensation of spinning also went away after about a minute, what does that mean? Also, I never really got how you were supposed to "step into a dream". I attempt to visualize scenery( me drifting through the ocean on a raft) and try to paint the Hypnagogic Illusions. Any tips? I can never seem to really get to sleep paralysis, it always seems like swallowing seems to stop me or my mind is extremely restless( playing back songs I heard during the day constantly). What can i do?

----------


## Mancon

Hey Naradien, the sensation you felt was probably HH. HH stands for Hypnotic Hallucinations, and commonly occurs during SP. HH are hallucinations created by the brain when you are deeply relaxed. HH can also come in all 5 senses. My first experience involving HH, I saw/heard/felt frogs all over my bed! Colors, whispers, stars, and vibrations are all common when it comes to HH, but it can come in many different forms. 

It sounds like you were in SP! When your in SP you got to stay aware, and to do that I recommend counting from 1-10, or just focusing on a noise. Painting your HI is called V-WILD. You can read more about V-WILD and how to paint your dream in this tutorial.

I have also made a WILD guide that might help you. You can see it here. Good luck!

----------


## Sorox

I get this feeling all the time. Usually it's spinning left or right with the center of my back as the pivot. It's not really something that just happens though. It does randomly appear, but once it does, I can freely control which way I spin. I'm practicing doing front flips in this state most of the time because for some reason, whenever i try to spin forward, it pushes me back to my original position.

As for whether or not you're in SP and it's HH, I'd have to say No, but just no for me.. Why? Well whenever it happens to me, I'm usually slightly numb and I don't see/hear anything. the only odd things are I can make myself feel like i'm spinning and My bodies slightly numb. I've never felt any transition into this state, it just happens. I've never entered a dream from this state either.

In short, for me, this state isn't SP, so there's a chance it might be the same for you.

----------


## Freda

happens to me after like 5 minutes lying still, and its nothing special, but its pretty fun right?

----------


## siuol

This has happened to me, and I do not think it is SP since I can easily get into it before sleep.  It's pretty fun and i'm still wondering what it is.

----------


## lucydity

I get spinning or falling, the most bizare one i had was my HI was me putting something in my mouth and i actually physically bit down to try and eat it.

Also i'm sure everyones had the one where they nice....relaxed...loooking deep into thri HI then all of a sudden HOLY SH** something falls towards you and you jump up.

----------

